# Dandelion Wine Cloudy??



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

I just made my 1st batch of Dandelion Wine. Bottled it yesterday.....it is still cloudy though. Will this settle out or did I maybe do something wrong?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If it was still cloudy at bottling if it hadn't started to turn to vinegar and the cloudiness was mother starting to form, sounds like it could have used another few months in the outgas aging carboy to clear and settle ,possibly with the assistance of some food grade powdered bentonite clay clearing and fining additive during racking during outgas aging.

Of course sometimes wine will just be cloudy or off in some way as it is an art , chemistry skill and learning experience all rolled into one.

I still have one 30 or so year old bottle of really bad bottled muscadine grape wine from the second or third one gallon batch I made that I refer to as Old paint stripper, "grape garbage' '85" or "A really bad year but a good learning experience". 

Even now when I occasionally uncork it, I find it is still cloudy , smells like wet lawn clippings and if I taste it , leaves a vapor aftertaste in my sinuses akin to the gag reaction of smelling an armpit on a sweaty and humid summer day.

I keep that bottle in my wine cabinet just as a continuing reminder of how I don't want to make my wines and that the hobby is an ongoing educational experience. Just think if it weren't for a French monk bottling some sacramental wine that was still a bit green, the world would have never discovered effervescing sparkling wines such as Champaign


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

There are orange and lemon juice in my recipe, I can't imagine it not staying a little cloudy when it's done with that in there.


----------



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine has lemon and orange as well....never thought of that! The taste and texture are exceptional, just cloudy! 

Wanted to know from more experienced people......guess I will just have to drink cloudy wine!! Lol!


----------



## shawnkellis (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

Could this be "Bottle Shock"? I don't make wine (yet). However, I saw the movie Bottle Shock and it is a great movie and is based on a true story - well, as close as Hollywood can get to the truth.

Good Luck!


----------



## snettrecker (Jan 27, 2006)

I made some dandelion wine last year and it stayed cloudy despite several rackings up until just a few months ago. I let it age in the 1 gallon carboy and I didn't think it was ever going to clear..... It was worth it though....


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

One of my first attempts in wine making was dandelion wine. Picked a bunch of yellow flowers, added raisins and sugar, and let it all ferment. Came out cloudy and never would clear, but was the best wine. Some batches of wine just are cloudy. Have not figured it out.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

If you used bakers yeast it may or may not clear. I use a champagne yeast that clears quickly and tolerates a higher alcohol level.


----------

